
My Journey With a Life Altering Drug: Ayahuasca - briantakita
http://www.elle.com/beauty/health-fitness/ayahuasca-drug
======
Zelphyr
I am torn by what I read about these substances. On the one hand the reports
are always similar in that they go through hell but come out a better person
in the end. On the other, I find myself constantly asking myself, "can it
really be true?" I mean, Joe Rogan touts the benefits of Ayahuasca all the
time saying the world just needs to head on down to South America and spend
some time tripping. And then we find in his second interview with Amber Lyon
that he's never actually done it!*

I would really like to see some truly objective reporting done on substances
like Ayahuasca, psilocybin, and MDMA. Even better, I would like to see my
government allow serious research into these substances. I suspect they're not
necessarily the solution to all our problems but rather can, in fact, provide
real and lasting help to many when used properly.

*I'm quite confused about this. Rogan seems to be an otherwise decent guy. Is he just talking out of his ass with regards to Ayahuasca? Is this just his comedy? Is he just assuming his experiences with cannabis and mushrooms are indicative of an Ayahuasca experience?

